# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Foto nga bombardimi i kolones me civil Shqiptar 14 prill 1999 Bishtazhin

## inc-seo

Foto nga bombardimi i kolones me civil shqiptar 14 prill 1999 Bishtazhin

Fotot jan tejet te renda .
Artikulli eshte marr nga arkivi i policise Serbe Artikulli eshte ne anglisht .




http://seec0m.altervista.org/foto-ng...-jan-te-renda/

----------

